# Brine container & any reaction?



## realtorterry (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Guys, quick question here. I'm looking to brine some pork butt for my first BBB. I will be using POP"S BRINE. My questions is I don't have alot of fridge room? I've seen where on one of pops threads he used a Tupperware container? I still don't have one even that big? I was thinking of maybe using one of my large stock pots. I have a newer Teflon coated on, but wondering if the curing salt would hurt or interact with the Teflon? I also have a stainless stockpot, but I know there are some certain ways ( I think ) that they also react with meat in a bad way? Any help would be appreciated. Like I said space is VERY limited. Just anxious to try this BBB!!


----------



## alblancher (Mar 12, 2012)

How about some large zip locks?   I would probably recommend the zip locks, glass, food safe plastic buckets, stainless in that order.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you thought of asking some bakeries or Cafes if they throw away thier buckets
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  A lot of time the bakery here in town sells nice 'BIG' tubs (lid and all ) for a $buck apiece.

JUST SAYIN'


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah Ive thought of both those guys. I just cant seem to find ziplocks big enough for a butterflied pork butt. It about 5 LBS & I don't have room for a large food bucket??


----------



## alblancher (Mar 12, 2012)

I did a search and found 10 gallon zip lock bags available by mailorder.  They are not cheap.  Might want to go to the Ziplock site and ask if they are food safe?  Have you tried just sealing them without the vacuum in the large vacuum bags?


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 12, 2012)

I use the large ziploc bags for curing bellies. The only place I have found them locally is Target. They XXL bag should work for you.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 12, 2012)

Good Info Joel, I'm going to go by Target and try and find some.  They sure would come in handy.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2012)

Found these on Walmart:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Heavy-Duty-XL-Big-Bags/14089250

and they are brine-safe:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/plastics.html

The Tupperware container shown in my son's BBB project:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117772/youngest-sons-bb-bacon#post_771341

is a 2.5 gal. tupperware container, while looking for that I came across 2.5 gallon ziploc bags:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hefty-One...-In-X-16-In-Multi-Purpose-Bags-12-ct/11027203

Couldn't find the Tupperware container on line, but they were purchased at a local Walmart store.  If you go there and look, I'm sure you will find something suitable!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2012)

Also, we have brined many pork butts and turkeys in a stainless steel soup pot with no adverse reactions at all.  SS is recommended in a processing plant for brining and transporting brined product also.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I didnt know ziplock made bags that big. I couldn't find those, but I did find large trukey oven bags. I think i will use one of those in a stock pot.

I think that should do! Have the butt defrosting now. Probably get after it tomorrow or Wednesday.

Also on Wednesday I will be picking up a commercial grade Globe slicer. Got it for $200 from a small mom & pop deli here locally.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great deal!  Make sure the sharpener works on it!  You can usually get replacement stones, but without a working sharpener, the machine is useless.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the head up on that Pops. I'll be sure to check


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2012)

Terry, Another option is checking with the local Fish Monger or grocery Seafood Dept. They throw away these large Tupperware style lidded plastic tubs that the Fish come in. They lay flat in the refer and you can stack stuff on top...JJ


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Rectangular Containers
Universal Lids Fit all Three*[/font]





 


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> Hi Guys, quick question here. I'm looking to brine some pork butt for my first BBB. I will be using POP"S BRINE.* My questions is I don't have alot of fridge room? I've seen where on one of pops threads he used a Tupperware container?* I still don't have one even that big? *I was thinking of maybe using one of my large stock pots.* I have a newer Teflon coated on, but wondering if the curing salt would hurt or interact with the Teflon? I also have a stainless stockpot, but I know there are some certain ways ( I think ) that they also react with meat in a bad way? Any help would be appreciated. Like I said space is VERY limited. Just anxious to try this BBB!!


Terry, evening.... I'm a little slow at times.... I have read the above, a few times, and I hope you are still planning on putting the brined butt in a refrigerator ..... Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2012)

Walmart has 2 1/2 gallon hefty zipper bags in stock. They are inexpensive & will easily hold 10 lbs. of meat.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hefty-One...-In-X-16-In-Multi-Purpose-Bags-12-ct/11027203


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've done this to cure a turkey too in a crisper in the bottom of the fridge!  Cover it with brine and tie it up and let sit.  I think that was one of the motivations that convinced my wife we needed a new fridge so i could have the old one, lol!


----------



## scrappynadds (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great idea Pops


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 18, 2012)

Forgive me if I'm misreading the question...but I often use a small cooler and bypass the fridge all together, substituting some of the water with ice...

I figure if the meat starts cold (about 35deg), and it's filled with ice water and placed in my cool garage, it should be safe?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2012)

SupercenterChef said:


> Forgive me if I'm misreading the question...but I often use a small cooler and bypass the fridge all together, substituting some of the water with ice...
> 
> I figure if the meat starts cold (about 35deg), and it's filled with ice water and placed in my cool garage, it should be safe?


This is ok in cool months but not such a good idea in July/August. You would have to keep adding Cold Paks or Ice and depending on the Brine or Cure you don't want further dilution...JJ


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 18, 2012)

lol, I actually keep the meat submerged with a 2 liter soda bottle turned cold pack...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2012)

SupercenterChef said:


> lol, I actually keep the meat submerged with a 2 liter soda bottle turned cold pack...




 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Didn't think about a BIG COLD PAK!!!...Guess that would be ok...If you ain't forgetful...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really didn't want to worry about remembering it in the cooler? I did find soem large turkey oven bags & was able to make enough room for a stockpot in the frige. It's been in there a few days. Do you think I need to move them around?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2012)

Terry, morning....   massaging and rolling the bag wouldn't hurt...  Redistributing the seasonings and cure for a uniform product is a good idea...  I have heard it is not necessary.....  I do it... I keep my curing stuff in the beer fridge... beer o'clock... the meat gets a massage... lol

Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2012)

It's unwise to brine in garbage bags, they're not food safe.

Visit your local restaurant equipment supply house. They have various heavy duty containers suitable for bring, while not cheap, they're a great investment that should last a lifetime. I picked up a couple nice food totes again last Friday.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 19, 2012)

The larger sized Ziploc bags are in the storage section of your big box stores - same place you find plastic tote bins (usually). I buy 3 gallon, 5, gallon, and 20 gallon bags for everything from brining to storring dry rubbed meat overnight.

3 gallon bag is perfect for 1 BIG pork butt, two whole chickens, or two family packs of chicken parts.
5 gallon will fit a small turkey, two butts with brine, 3 or 4 chickens with brine, half racks of ribs.
20 gallon can fit up to 2 15-20 lb. turkeys with brine! Also good bags for long items like belly's or full racks of spare ribs.

A great way to use these for brining is to put your brine and the poultry into whatever size bag you need, then place into an ice chest that is roughly twice the size of your bag, and then fill the ice chest with ice. The brine does not get diluted from the melting ice, and you can set it in your garage overnight and still have it stay plenty cold for safety - I usually have at least half the ice left unmelted after 24 hrs. or so.


----------

